# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سطح دانشگاه صنعتی شیراز

## metikd7820

سلام دوستان دانشگاه صنعتی شیراز چطوره؟ (دانشگاه شیراز نه ها؛ صنعتی شیراز)
ممنون

----------


## metikd7820

اپپپپ

----------

